# Would you hit it?



## Watson (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Watson (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Watson (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Watson (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## SheriV (Oct 28, 2014)

yes
no
yes
no


----------



## ctr10 (Oct 28, 2014)

Most definitely


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 28, 2014)

Monica!!!


----------



## 1HungLo (Oct 28, 2014)

Hey, Grif is back!


----------



## UberJedi (Oct 28, 2014)

I would hit that with a quickness!


----------



## flubber (Oct 28, 2014)

Maybe. Yes. No. No


----------



## dagambd (Oct 28, 2014)

Yes yes yes yes


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 28, 2014)

Yes, and I'll leave the lights on.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 28, 2014)

The first three from behind and no thank you on that last one.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 28, 2014)

My answers are test dose dependent.  Probably yes to all of them but the last one. Last one looks like one of those Japanese dolls


----------



## need2lift (Oct 28, 2014)

3rd one has some strange looking titties.... 1st one for sure


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 28, 2014)

????????


----------



## dagambd (Oct 28, 2014)

Yes no yes


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 28, 2014)

dagambd said:


> Yes no yes



Agreed. Big yes to the first one.


----------



## charley (Oct 28, 2014)

yes
yes
yes
yes...

..good to see Griff is still with us..


----------



## SheriV (Oct 28, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> ????????




yes
can't see it
yes


----------



## SheriV (Oct 28, 2014)

actually..gonna have to revise that..no on the last one...

I just zoomed in on her hawkish nose weird eyebrows and birdlike upper lip and I can't get over it...I'm also imagining a clit the size of my thumb.
I don't like to be outdone so , pass.


----------



## mattj (Oct 28, 2014)

Now that i'm a bit older I realize all the puss that I passed up was a mistake.
Big fan of tapping different body types. Did the around the world thing too.  So in short I'll pretty much tap anything that comes my way.


----------



## drksanctuary (Oct 28, 2014)

Yes to all of them with the lights on and no blindfold.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 28, 2014)

pretty sure I've done worse, alcohol made me do it


----------



## Arnold (Oct 28, 2014)

yes to all.


----------



## powerlifter83 (Oct 30, 2014)

You guys must live where people like honey boo boo, Shane MacGowan, and Jocelyn Wildenstein are considered hot....


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 30, 2014)

Yes, maybe, yes, no


----------



## SoflMS (Oct 30, 2014)

That girl with the pink background looks plastic. No to all of them


----------



## Watson (Nov 2, 2014)

id hit them all....dont want to be an 80 year old man and thinking why didnt i....


----------



## dirtwarrior (Nov 3, 2014)

yep to all


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 3, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> ????????



Probably on both


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## dogsoldier (Nov 3, 2014)

LOL!  Iron that gif of Godzilla and King Kong looks like me trying to get the kids to eat broccoli.


----------



## mattj (Nov 5, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> My answers are test dose dependent.  Probably yes to all of them but the last one. Last one looks like one of those Japanese dolls


Yes Japanese doll on Dbol.


----------



## 1HungLo (Nov 5, 2014)

Griffith said:


>



This one looks like she's shitting M50 rounds lol.


----------



## Ironman2001 (Nov 6, 2014)

Looks like the japanese doll may have a egg roll duct taped between his,uh....errr.... ummmm... HER asscheeks!


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 6, 2014)

dogsoldier said:


> LOL!  Iron that gif of Godzilla and King Kong looks like me trying to get the kids to eat broccoli.


if it was only that easy


----------



## Watson (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Watson (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Watson (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Watson (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Watson (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Watson (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Watson (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## dave 236 (Nov 8, 2014)

Yeah.  I'd hit em all...at least once.  Some of em I'd go back for more

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 8, 2014)

Only after some heavy drinking
A little bit more booze
Yes
Yes
No
Yes
I wouldn't fuck that with your dick and a bulldozer pushing


----------



## mattj (Nov 8, 2014)

mattj said:


> Yes Japanese doll on Dbol.


I was about to post that same thing.


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I never realized how low my standards are


----------



## maniclion (Nov 8, 2014)

In all honesty who would be doing the actual "hitting" in any of these scenario's?   I look at them and think they could snap my dick off if they started to get intense orgasms...


----------



## FrankNegrete (Nov 9, 2014)

Wow they look like they would snap my cock off


----------



## Watson (Nov 10, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> I never realized how low my standards are



you are an active member on iron magazine forums and you didnt know how low they were?

jk lolz


----------



## Watson (Nov 10, 2014)

there was this women one night many years ago......she was a bodybuilder, she was sooooooo fucken ugly, i mean no shit sheep dog ugly....she was so fucken ugly one day she was sitting on the beach and the life guard came up and screemed at her "would u mind moving madam....." she asked "why?"....he said "the tide wants to come in..." anyways....after i fucked her.....


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 10, 2014)

Griffith said:


> there was this women one night many years ago......she was a bodybuilder, she was sooooooo fucken ugly, i mean no shit sheep dog ugly....she was so fucken ugly one day she was sitting on the beach and the life guard came up and screemed at her "would u mind moving madam....." she asked "why?"....he said "the tide wants to come in..." anyways....after i fucked her.....


was that Azzas wife


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Nov 14, 2014)

I would hit them all with your mom watching.


----------



## ratedR (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm with iron on this one lol it's hit it with a bat for sure


----------



## Mistakang (Nov 16, 2014)

I'd slay them all


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 16, 2014)

That shit can't be real.  Are those pre-op trannies?


----------



## Greedy (Nov 17, 2014)

as long as she doesn't strangle me with those legs L0L


----------



## Ballgame23 (Nov 18, 2014)

Fuck it who cares. I'll hit anything while I'm running gear!!


----------

